# VK | Cards Against humanity Comp...Win big!



## Stroodlepuff (2/3/18)

Some extra rules:


Replies are limited to 2 per contestant per day
Cards will be posted at 12:00 daily and the cut off time for replies on a specific card is 11:30 daily, any replies after the next card is posted will be seen as replies for that card.
If a card is posted on a Friday the contestants will have until Monday 11:30 to submit their answers.
Voting closes at the same time as entries close each day, any votes placed after the next card has been posted will not be counted towards the weeks points
*Although cards against humanity is an offensive game keep your answers within forum rules and unoffensive. This means no racial slurs( feel free to use your own race if you feel the need to do this), no discrimination against gender binaries, sexual orientations, disabilities both physical and mental, religion or any other topic that may be deemed offensive. In other words dont say anything you wouldn't say to someone face to face.*
Any contestant found to be breaking these rules will be disqualified from the rest of the competition and your posts will be deleted from the thread.
Competition closes at 23:30 on 02-04-2018 and the winners will be drawn on a live Youtube video at 13:00 on 03-04-2018
Vape King Staff are not allowed to enter, although they all really want to, if I spot any of you trying to take part (Other than on the whatsapp group) you will have to do 100 Push-ups and eat a toe of satan on video which will be posted on the Vape King shenanigans thread!
For those of you who are unfamiliar with how the game works, you can view how to play here: https://www.wikihow.com/Play-Cards-Against-Humanity

Cards against humanity is a registered trademark however the game is available for free under a Creative Commons license. You can get your own set on their website: https://cardsagainsthumanity.com/ and view some possible white answers!

Good luck and have fun.

The first card will be posted at 12:00 today!​


​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Stosta (2/3/18)

I suspect @Christos and @BioHAZarD would do very well in this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (2/3/18)

Stosta said:


> I suspect @Christos and @BioHAZarD would do very well in this!


Im in. Just really busy ATM!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (2/3/18)

Christos said:


> Im in. Just really busy ATM!


Ah coming up with excuses for a poor performance already... Way to cover your bases guy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/3/18)

Rubs hands together menacingly

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (2/3/18)

Ooh, sounds fun....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir (2/3/18)

Christos said:


> Im in. Just really busy ATM!



i nearly thought this was a game related phrase and replied to it....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/3/18)

CARD 1 - 02-03-2018




You can view a PDF of possible answers here , feel free to use one of these or alternatively add a vaping related twist to them.

Remember the funnier your answer the more votes you will get so think carefully before answering and please stick to the rules!​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (2/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> CARD 1 - 02-03-2018
> 
> View attachment 124405
> 
> ...


Alternative medicine is now embracing the curative powers of CLOUDS BRO CLOUDS!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD (2/3/18)

Low flying mono drones carrying guano traces.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaunnadan (2/3/18)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/3/18)

*Although cards against humanity is an offensive game keep your answers within forum rules and unoffensive. This means no racial slurs( feel free to use your own race if you feel the need to do this), no discrimination against gender binaries, sexual orientations, disabilities both physical and mental or any other topic that may be deemed offensive. In other words dont say anything you wouldn't say to someone face to face.

damn that does not leave much *

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> *Although cards against humanity is an offensive game keep your answers within forum rules and unoffensive. This means no racial slurs( feel free to use your own race if you feel the need to do this), no discrimination against gender binaries, sexual orientations, disabilities both physical and mental or any other topic that may be deemed offensive. In other words dont say anything you wouldn't say to someone face to face.
> 
> damn that does not leave much *



I know but thats where creativity comes in  dont want to get in trouble with uncle @Rob Fisher and @Silver

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/3/18)

vaping crushed rhino horn

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (2/3/18)

Natural Selection

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir (2/3/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir (2/3/18)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shooterbuddy (2/3/18)

Pink Bears

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (2/3/18)

Of vaping tidepods as a method of natural selection

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Braki (2/3/18)

Sexy Pillow fights while blowing colored vape clouds

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (2/3/18)

@Stroodlepuff - this looks very interesting

Forgive me for asking, but I don't follow what you have to do.
Do you just make up an answer as per the black card you posted - or must you look at the PDF and select one of the white cards as the answer?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Braki (2/3/18)

The art of vape seduction

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/3/18)

Silver said:


> @Stroodlepuff - this looks very interesting
> 
> Forgive me for asking, but I'm don't follow what you have to do.
> Do you just make up an answer as per the black card you posted - or must you look at the PDF and select one of the white cards as the answer?


either @Silver but own one has to be vaping related

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (2/3/18)

CARD 1:




... hope this on is not too Rough...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Braki (2/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> either @Silver but own one has to be vaping related



So is mine wrong? Cause I took some of the wording of the white cards and added something vape related to it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/3/18)

Braki said:


> So is mine wrong? Cause I took some of the wording of the white cards and added something vape related to it


I am sure it is fine @Stroodlepuff to confirm please

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (2/3/18)

... I hope this one is not too rough

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (2/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> either @Silver but own one has to be vaping related



Lol, thanks @BioHAZarD 
I just looked at the graphic in the OP again
Didn't read it properly the first time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (2/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> CARD 1 - 02-03-2018
> 
> View attachment 124405
> 
> ...


Divorce

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jengz (2/3/18)

A Dutch oven

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (2/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Divorce


Am i doing this right?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## daniel craig (2/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> CARD 1 - 02-03-2018
> 
> View attachment 124405
> 
> ​



Faking a dry hit so someone will give you water.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Am i doing this right?


if you are happy after the divorce then definitely

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (2/3/18)

CARD 1 - 02-03-2018

View attachment 124405

​meditation ... ohm ... ohm ... ohm...... ohm ... ohm ... ohm...... ohm ... ohm ... ohm...... ohm ... ohm ... ohm...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (2/3/18)

Zuma building his own mech.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## franshorn (2/3/18)

50,000 volts straight to the nipples

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BuzzGlo (2/3/18)

Sucking on a long hard battery operated item.

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked (2/3/18)

daniel craig said:


> Faking a dry hit so someone will give you water.



In Cape Town, yes!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (2/3/18)

I have 2...
This one might bee too soon

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. B (2/3/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (2/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> CARD 1 - 02-03-2018
> 
> View attachment 124405
> 
> ...


An M Night Shamalan plot twist

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (2/3/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (2/3/18)



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/3/18)

Braki said:


> So is mine wrong? Cause I took some of the wording of the white cards and added something vape related to it


That's fine too  

Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> CARD 1 - 02-03-2018
> 
> View attachment 124405
> 
> ...



DAAP infused 38mg popcorn lung VG

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/3/18)

Rip Trippers super fantastic future is now endorsed e liquid

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max (2/3/18)

Post #1
CARD 1 - 02-03-2018






Distillate from Ni80 Vapour for Skin Burn Patients

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## daniel craig (2/3/18)

Hooked said:


> In Cape Town, yes!


Especially in Cape Town  its an old trick in the book

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Max (2/3/18)

Post #2
CARD 1 - 02-03-2018






@KZOR ’s Puff Puff Avatar to replace nightmares with Peaceful Cloudfilled Dreams

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Max (2/3/18)

Tagging @Quakes @Vapessa @Tanja @The_Ice

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (2/3/18)

Tagging @SinnerG @Carnival @Stosta @Clouds4Days @Cor @Braki

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 3


----------



## Cor (2/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> CARD 1 - 02-03-2018
> 
> View attachment 124405
> 
> ...


"Hou my brannas vas en check die move"
English translation- Hold vast mine karate water and see this movement"

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vapessa (2/3/18)

#1
CARD 1 - 02-03-2018

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vapessa (2/3/18)

#2
CARD 1 - 02-03-2018

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Cor (2/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> CARD 1 - 02-03-2018
> 
> View attachment 124405
> 
> ...



#2
"Run Forrest Run syndrome of sucking on a dummy shaped vape"

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Constantbester (3/3/18)



Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 3


----------



## Constantbester (3/3/18)

#2

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Roan333 (3/3/18)

...going to your pastor and vaping doom.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/3/18)

Thanks for this Awesome giveaway @Stroodlepuff 

Tagging: @Tanja @Vaporator00 @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (3/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> CARD 1 - 02-03-2018
> 
> View attachment 124405
> ​


​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (5/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> CARD 1 - 02-03-2018
> 
> View attachment 124405
> 
> ...


Consistent and prolonged visits to Rob's Lounge to help with erectile dysfunction...

You know, a friend told me it helps

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/3/18)

Constantbester said:


> #2
> View attachment 124500
> 
> View attachment 124501



the correct answer is always Batman

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/3/18)

1 hour left till day 1 entries close

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/3/18)

Currently in the lead we have:

@Constantbester with 9 votes on their most popular post
@KZOR with 7 votes on their most popular post
@Friep with 6 votes on their most popular post
@Raindance with 6 votes on their most popular post
@daniel craig with 6 votes on their most popular post
@Cor with 6 votes on their most popular post
@Constantbester with 6 votes on their most popular post

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Cornelius (5/3/18)

Smarties and a hug.

Everything else might land me in Ecig jail

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/3/18)

Entries for day 1 are now closed.

In the lead we have:

@Constantbester with 4 points in total for day 1 
@KZOR with 2 points in total for day 1
@Friep with 1 point in total for day 1
@Raindance with 1 point in total for day 1
@daniel craig with 1 point in total for day 1
@Cor with 1 point in total for day 1


Card 2 will be coming your way at 12:00 so keep your eyes on this thread.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/3/18)

*DAY 2*

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (5/3/18)

"Jacob zuma's bank statement" siemsalabiem power for ages"

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Cor (5/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *DAY 2*
> 
> View attachment 124813​




" A micropenis"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cornelius (5/3/18)

Those were the days when Men were Men and Woman were Double breasted

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cornelius (5/3/18)

Duel at High Noon

"Just to cleanse the world of some dead weight"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (5/3/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (5/3/18)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vaporator00 (5/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> CARD 1 - 02-03-2018
> 
> View attachment 124405
> 
> ​





Stroodlepuff said:


> *DAY 2*
> 
> View attachment 124813​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Braki (5/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (5/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *DAY 2*
> 
> View attachment 124813​


Surely it has to be a Hammer of God mech, and some pure VG!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Braki (5/3/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (5/3/18)

*DAY 2*





Lawrence of Avapia

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (5/3/18)

*DAY 2 *






I'd bring back Wimpy prices from 1972

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *DAY 2*
> 
> View attachment 124813​



A torch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (5/3/18)

Day 2:


300 Watts of disappearing spell.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## daniel craig (5/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *DAY 2*
> 
> View attachment 124813​


Day 2:

Viagra

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (5/3/18)

Post #1 - Day 2






Jonah

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (5/3/18)

Post #2 - Day 2






Aladdin’s Lamp because I also want to make some F***ing Cool Wishes

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapessa (5/3/18)

Card # 2 - Day 2 - Post 1

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Vapessa (5/3/18)

Card # 2 - Day 2 - Post 2

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep (5/3/18)

Day 2:
Post 2:
A time machine = invite amount of stuff to prove I am a powerful wizard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (5/3/18)

Me riding a dinosaur kalgat while a dodo bird sits on either shoulder

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Constantbester (6/3/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Constantbester (6/3/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/3/18)

1 hour left until the entries for day 2 close!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BuzzGlo (6/3/18)

The Daly deal

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *DAY 2*
> 
> View attachment 124813​



Harry potter book series and claim that I'm Harry potter and that the series is a autobiography

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/3/18)

whoops got a little busy 

The entries for day 2 are closed, leaders will be announced shortly and the new card posted!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/3/18)

Currently in the lead:


Cor 5 points
ConstantBester 4 points
Kzor 3 points
Friep 3 points
Vapessa 3 points
Braki 2 points
Cornelius 2 points
Raindance 1 points
Daniel Craig 1 points
Hooked 1 points
Vapiorator00 1 points
Max 1 points
Buzzglo 1 point

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/3/18)

*DAY 3*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (6/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *DAY 3*
> 
> *
> View attachment 124914
> *​


Hilary Clinton’s bush?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Braki (6/3/18)

1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Braki (6/3/18)

2

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (6/3/18)

Day 3
Post 1
Is vaping a weapon of mass destruction.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (6/3/18)

Day 3 Post 1

Where in the world can America find more oil to fight for.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (6/3/18)

*DAY 3 POST #1







Sherlock Ohms




*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cor (6/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *DAY 3*
> 
> *
> View attachment 124914
> *​



"Now that bush needs some trimming" wink wink

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius (6/3/18)

Day 3 post 2

"2 x Bush"s Trumped by 1 bad hair do"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor (6/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *DAY 3*
> 
> *
> View attachment 124914
> *​


"Time to drop the *moab*"......the mother of all Bushes....

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Constantbester (6/3/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (6/3/18)

*DAY 3 POST #2*






A P.E.N.I.S. (Personal Electronic Nicotine Inhalant System)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Constantbester (6/3/18)

This one was really hard because all of the options go quite well together....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta (6/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *DAY 3*
> 
> *
> View attachment 124914
> *​

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Jamo88 (6/3/18)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jamo88 (6/3/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (6/3/18)

Whether he remembered to delete all the porn from his white house computer.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (6/3/18)

The price of a tombstones .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (6/3/18)

A man on the brink of an orgasm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (6/3/18)

View attachment 124961


A wall, why didn't I think of that?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (6/3/18)

View attachment 124961


Weapons of cloud production.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vapessa (6/3/18)

Day 3 - Post 1
*






*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vapessa (6/3/18)

Day 3 - Post 2
*



*
*


*

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (7/3/18)

Day 3
Post 2
Challenge accepted

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/3/18)

Entries for day 3 are now closed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/3/18)

The winners for day 3 are:

Third place: @Braki (Tied with @Braki ) @Hooked @Jamo88
Second Place: @Cor @Constantbester @Stosta @Raindance @Vapessa
First Place: @Cor

In The lead currently for the week we have:


Cor 10 points
Vapessa 8 points
ConstantBester 6 points
Braki 4 points
Kzor 3 points
Friep 3 points
Raindance 3 points
Hooked 3 points
Cornelius 2 points
Stosta 2 points
Daniel Craig 1 point
Vapiorator00 1 point
Max 1 point
BuzzGlo 1 point
Jamo88 1 point

Next card coming your way at 12:00

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (7/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> The winners for day 3 are:
> 
> Third place: @Braki (Tied with @Braki ) @Hooked @Jamo88
> Second Place: @Cor @Constantbester @Stosta @Raindance @Vapessa
> ...


I'm a bit late to the party, but I'm on my way to the top!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/3/18)

*DAY 4 - Pick 2 answers per entry!*

*

*

*Entries close at 11:30 tomorrow morning*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (7/3/18)

"I Never truly understood Vaping until I encountered @Rob Fisher 

#Post 1 day 4

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep (7/3/18)

Day 4
Post 1
I never truly understood electricity until I encountered vaping

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (7/3/18)

*DAY 4 POST #1
*
I never truly understood repairs until I encountered Duct Vape.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Cor (7/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *DAY 4 - Pick 2 answers per entry!*
> 
> *
> View attachment 125052
> ...


I nevsr truly understood *parenting* until i encountered *myself*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (7/3/18)

*DAY 4 POST #2*

I never truly understood cooking until I encountered the Dinner Lady.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jamo88 (7/3/18)

I never truly understood The rabbit hole until i encounted vaping

Post 1 day 4#

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz (7/3/18)

I never truly understood poverty until I encounter vaping!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (7/3/18)

I never truly understood a dry hit until I encountered mesh Rdas

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (7/3/18)

I never truly understood community until I encountered the ecigssa forum

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (7/3/18)

I never truly understood @Feliks Karp untill i encountered @Stosta.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz (7/3/18)

I never truly understood humans until I encountered teaching

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jamo88 (7/3/18)

Never truly understood what is a near death experience until I encountered a dry hit

Post 2 day 4#

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (7/3/18)

I never truly understood high end stuff until I encountered an eleaf Pico

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (7/3/18)

I never truly understood *a sense of community* until I encountered *ECIGSSA*.

Going for the pulling of heart-strings vote here!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Cor (7/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *DAY 4 - Pick 2 answers per entry!*
> 
> *
> View attachment 125052
> ...


I never truly understood *the value of tuna and smash on a broodtjie* until i encountered *#studentlife*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Braki (7/3/18)

#1

I never truly understood *vaping* until I encountered *@KZOR* *YouTube Channel*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Braki (7/3/18)

#2
I never truly understood *the value of vaping gear* until i encountered *my bank balance being R50*

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Constantbester (7/3/18)

I never truly understood *Doing a "silver" *until I encountered *this thread

*

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Constantbester (7/3/18)

I never truly understood *the meaning of sleep *until I *became a #student*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cornelius (7/3/18)

I never truly understood *the value of contraceptives *until i encountered *my 4th Child 

#post 2 Day 4 *

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Max (7/3/18)

Post #1

I never truly understood *DIY TFA Menthol *until i encountered *A Dry Hit from Hell*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Max (7/3/18)

Post #2

I never truly understood *PM”F”S *until i encountered *The “Death Stare”*

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (7/3/18)

I never truly understood the value of polony until I encountered listeriosis

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (7/3/18)

I never truly understood the value of health until I encountered polony

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## KZOR (7/3/18)

I never truly understood *disregard *until i encountered *taxi's.*

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (7/3/18)

I never truly understood *size *until i encountered *africans.*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (7/3/18)

*DAY 4 - Post 1*

*




*
*



*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Vapessa (7/3/18)

*DAY 4 - Post 2 *
*




*
*



*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (7/3/18)

I never truly understood cards against humanity until I encountered this thread...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (7/3/18)

Day 4
Post 2
I never truly understood the value of a like until I encountered this thread.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/3/18)

A bit late again today guys!

Please see attached the next card, I will edit this post once I have had a chance to do the tally!

This is the last card for week 1 tomorrow the final points will be tallied for week one and the people with the top 3 highest points will go into the draw.

The Leaderboard for the week is as follows:

@Cor 13 points
@Vapessa 8 points
@Constantbester 8 points
@Cornelius 7 points
@Hooked 6 points
@Friep 4 points
@Stosta 4 points
@Braki 4 points
@KZOR 3 points
@Raindance 3 points
@daniel craig 1 point
@Vapiorator00 1 point
@Max 1 point
@BuzzGlo 1 point
@Jamo88 1 point
@Jengz 1 point

A special note to @Jengz please stick to the 2 entries per card rule. We have only counted your first 2 entries for day 4

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (8/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> A bit late again today guys!
> 
> Please see attached the next card, I will edit this post once I have had a chance to do the tally!
> 
> ...


A supersized micropenis

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (8/3/18)

*DAY 5 POST #1*






When the colour of the curtains doesn't match her mod.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (8/3/18)

*DAY 5 POST #2*






A good, hearty breakfast of Frosteez Frosted Flakes e-liquid.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Braki (8/3/18)

Day 5 Post #1
When her vape cloud is bigger than the laaitie next door.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Braki (8/3/18)

Day 5 #2
A middle-aged man on roller skates blowing pink vape clouds.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz (8/3/18)

Grandpa... yeah just grandpa

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (8/3/18)

@TheV 

No I'm not tagging you to enter... That's my answer!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Friep (8/3/18)

Day 5 
Post 1
Edible underwear

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cor (8/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> A bit late again today guys!
> 
> Please see attached the next card, I will edit this post once I have had a chance to do the tally!
> 
> ...


Ouma beskuit vape juice

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cornelius (8/3/18)

Day 5 post 1

What would grandma find disturbing, yet oddly charming?
"Crotchless panties"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (8/3/18)

What would grandma find disturbing, yet odly charming?

Mistaking her grand daughters VGod tube mech for a vibrator.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Cornelius (8/3/18)

Day 5 post 2

What would grandma find disturbing, yet oddly charming?
"Grown ass men smelling like Strawberry cupcakes"

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (8/3/18)

One word "Dripping"

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Jamo88 (8/3/18)

that Debbie is doing her nephew named doughnut

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Jamo88 (8/3/18)

post 2#

foggs stole her famous sauce recipe

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR (8/3/18)

A dual 18650 vibrator

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (8/3/18)

A mech hearing aid

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (8/3/18)

Her son in law being called a sqounker...

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (8/3/18)

Being called a G.I.L.F

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/3/18)

Day 5 post 2

What would grandma find disturbing, yet oddly charming?

Sucking my wide bore drip tip...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/3/18)

Day 5 post 2

What would grandma find disturbing, yet oddly charming?

The new juice lick test...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Max (8/3/18)

Post #1 - Day 5







Seeing Son in Law Frikkie riding her old Thin Saddled Bicycle

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Max (8/3/18)

Post #2 - Day 5






Seeing her Daughter Lollie frowning at Frikkie

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapessa (8/3/18)

Day 5 - Post 1

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (8/3/18)

Day 5 - Post 2

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Constantbester (8/3/18)



Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 3


----------



## Constantbester (8/3/18)

Edit: Sorry for the attached image. Was a mistake when I edited the post. But I did remove it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/3/18)

I'm running around today. The end of the week tally will be posted late but your first card for week 2 will be posted at 12 as per normal... 

Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/3/18)

Card 1 week 2






EDIT:

Week one winners are:

Third Place: @Vapessa with 8 points
Second Place: @Constantbester with 13 points 
First Place: @Cor with 14 points

Congratulations guys you are automatically entered into the final draw, but please do keep playing!!!

The points at the end of week one were as follows: 


Cor 14
ConstantBester 13
Vapessa 8
Cornelius 7
Hooked 7
Stosta 5
Raindance 5
Friep 4
Braki 4
Kzor 3
Daniel Craig 1
Vapiorator00 1
Max 1
BuzzGlo 1
Jamo88 1
Jengz 1

Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (9/3/18)

CARD 1 / WEEK 2 - POST #1

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cor (9/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Card 1 week 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Vaperiosis *

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (9/3/18)

CARD 1 / WEEK 2 - POST #2






*the new vaping TV show, I heard it got kanthaled*

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Braki (9/3/18)

Card 1 week 2 - #1
The cool refreshing taste of RedPill

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Braki (9/3/18)

Card 1 week 2 - #2
Getting really high on DIY juice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor (9/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Card 1 week 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An asymmetric boob job

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance (9/3/18)

Card 1 week 2 - #1
My wick

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (9/3/18)

"The Guptas" - Malusi Gigaba

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance (9/3/18)

Card 1 week 2 - #2
Vapemail

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/3/18)

mouthfeel

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (9/3/18)

Post 1
Wicking this:

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Constantbester (9/3/18)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Constantbester (9/3/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (9/3/18)

Vape King on ecigssa forums

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (9/3/18)

my underpants

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapessa (9/3/18)

Card 1 - Week 2 - Post 1

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vapessa (9/3/18)

Card 1 - Week 2 - # 2

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jamo88 (9/3/18)

Post 1

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Max (9/3/18)

Post #1 - Week 2 - Day 1
2






The Oldest living Dinosaur......

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Max (9/3/18)

Post #2 - Week 2 - Day 1
2





...........the Clitasaurus Rexis

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/18)

Cancel all my meetings, we've got a situation with *the Red Pill pipeline from @Oupa* that requires my immediate attention.

This applies to a @Rob Fisher CODE RED situation

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Cornelius (10/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Card 1 week 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*the ingrown toenail association*

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius (12/3/18)

Cancel all my meetings, we've got a situation with an infestation of my butt crack, something to do with the flea's from a 1000 camels that requires my immediate attention

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/3/18)

Post #183 on page 8 edited with the week one winners! Sorry its so late guys I was nowhere near my pc on Friday

Entries for Week 2 card 1 close at 11:30 today so get cracking!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gersh (12/3/18)

The polony 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## FlashjunkJr (12/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Card 1 week 2



The release fo the new blockbuster film "Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs 3: The Listeriosis Effect"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## l0cal_User (12/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> CARD 1 - 02-03-2018
> 
> View attachment 124405
> 
> ...



...a shower.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FlashjunkJr (12/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Card 1 week 2



Enterprises new Listeriosis flavoured vape juice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jamo88 (12/3/18)

Cancel all my meetings, we've got a situation with a bunch of idiots playing a card game instead of interacting like normal humans that requires my immediate attention

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/3/18)

Entries for Week 2 day 1 are now closed.

The winners are:

@Raindance 4 Points
@Cor 3 Points
@Silver 3 Points
@Hooked 2 Points
@Friep 1 Point
@Constantbester 1 Point

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/3/18)

WEEK 2 - DAY 2


​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor (12/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> WEEK 2 - DAY 2
> 
> View attachment 125514
> ​


Would defnitly be *my* *current relastionship status*.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Cor (12/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> WEEK 2 - DAY 2
> 
> View attachment 125514
> ​


*Throwing a virgin into a volcano hooga booga hooga oh them clouds*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (12/3/18)

*WEEK 2 - DAY 2 POST #1*

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (12/3/18)

*WEEK 2 - DAY 2 POST #2*






*OMG! My mother was right!*

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Gersh (12/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> WEEK 2 - DAY 2
> 
> View attachment 125514
> ​



Your wife finding out how much Vape gear really costs

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## domhatch (12/3/18)

ground cofvefve beans carefully blended
to create BS-proof e-juices.


----------



## Jamo88 (12/3/18)

week 2 day 2 post 1






Clouds, huge clouds

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/3/18)

domhatch said:


> View attachment 125521
> 
> ground cofvefve beans carefully blended
> to create BS-proof e-juices.


 @domhatch please note you have entered on the wrong card, this post will be discarded. Try again with the correct card

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FlashjunkJr (12/3/18)

*Seven hundred and sixty-nine,*
*Eight hundred and...*
*Seven hundred.*
*"Listen properly..."*
*Seven hundred and sixty nine thousand*
*eight hundred and twenty.*
*And seventy.*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ryno_Erlank (12/3/18)

Max said:


> Post #2
> CARD 1 - 02-03-2018
> 
> 
> ...


An Oversized Vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mke Tarica (12/3/18)

Giving the tumor a cutesy name

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/3/18)

Mke Tarica said:


> Giving the tumor a cutesy name



Wrong card @Mke Tarica  please note this post will be disqualified

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (12/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> WEEK 2 - DAY 2
> 
> View attachment 125514
> ​



Polony!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (12/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> WEEK 2 - DAY 2
> 
> View attachment 125514
> ​



A "skrrrahh, pap, pap, ka-ka-ka
Skidiki-pap-pap, and a pu-pu-pudrrrr-boom
Skya, du-du-ku-ku-dun-dun
Poom, poom!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Friep (12/3/18)

Week 2
Day 2
These on a hammer of god mec.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Mke Tarica (12/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Wrong card @Mke Tarica  please note this post will be disqualified


Sorry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki (12/3/18)

Week 2 Day 2 - #1

Free vape juice samples!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Braki (12/3/18)

Week 2 Day 2 - #2

A burned coil from hell

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius (12/3/18)

Entry 1



The return of the Jedi !!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (12/3/18)

Entry 2




the failure of The Fast & Furious crew

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/3/18)

The world wide ban of all e-liquid following the ploy by BIG tobacco to poison all pg and vg stocks and the subsequent ban on the production of all pg and vg...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (12/3/18)

governmental compulsory 20% menthol vape juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (12/3/18)

the last words of a blonde in the white house : "What is this pretty little red button for?"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Vapessa (12/3/18)

Week 2 - Day 2 - # 1

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vapessa (12/3/18)

Week 2 - Day 2 - # 2

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Constantbester (12/3/18)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Constantbester (12/3/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Entries for Week 2 day 1 are now closed.
> 
> The winners are:
> 
> ...



I got some points @Stroodlepuff !!
Hehe. This is cool!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (12/3/18)

Day 2 
Post 2
The creation of nuclear powered vape gear.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/3/18)

entries for week 2 day 2 are now closed, fun fact  every person who entered day 2 earned some points the votes were pretty even  

The Leaderboard for the week is as follows:

Cor 9 Points
Hooked 8 Points
Friep 7 Points
ConstantBester 6 Points
SergioChasingclouds 5 Points
Braki 5 Points
Kzor 5 Points
Raindance 4 Points
Vapessa 4 points
Silver 3 Points
Gersh 3 Points
Cornelius 3 Points
Flashjunkjr 2 Points
Rude Rudi 2 Points
Jamo88 1 Point

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/3/18)

Ryno_Erlank said:


> An Oversized Vape



This post has been disqualified for entering on the wrong card

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (13/3/18)

@Stroodlepuff do other ratings like "funny" or "winner" also count? Or is it just "like" that count?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/3/18)

Constantbester said:


> @Stroodlepuff do other ratings like "funny" or "winner" also count? Or is it just "like" that count?



All ratings count  except dislikes those get ignored cuz they're mean!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/3/18)

*Week 2 - Day 3 - 2 answers per entry!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (13/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 2 - Day 3 - 2 answers per entry!*
> 
> *
> View attachment 125652
> *​


They said we where crazy.They said we couldn't put *Justin Bieber* inside of *a thermonuclear detonation*.They were wrong.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Constantbester (13/3/18)

They said we were crazy. They said we couldn't put *Old-people smell* Inside of *our new vape juice*. They were wrong.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Constantbester (13/3/18)

They said we were crazy. They said we couldn't put *Batman *Inside of *Cards Against Humanity*. They were wrong.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cor (13/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 2 - Day 3 - 2 answers per entry!*
> 
> *
> View attachment 125652
> *​


They said we where crazy.They said we couldn't put *Oompa-Loopas* inside of *The Chinese gymnastics team*.They were wrong.

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 2


----------



## Braki (13/3/18)

*Week 2 - Day 3 - #1*
They said we where crazy. They said we couldn't put *chocolate covered donuts* inside of *a vape tank*. They were wrong.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Braki (13/3/18)

*Week 2 - Day 3 - #2*
They said we where crazy. They said we couldn't put _*72 virgins*_ inside of _*a Agmed self detonating tank*_. They were wrong.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (13/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 2 - Day 3 - 2 answers per entry!*
> 
> *
> View attachment 125652
> *​



*Tide pods* inside of an *RDA*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (13/3/18)

View attachment 125673


Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 2 - Day 3 - 2 answers per entry!*
> 
> *
> View attachment 125652
> *​



They said we where crazy. They said we couldn't put *Fidget Spinners* inside of *A Mod*. They were wrong
View attachment 125673

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gersh (13/3/18)

They said we were crazy. They said we couldn’t put ‘56 people’ inside of ‘a taxi”. They were wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (13/3/18)

They said we where crazy.They said we couldn't put *octopus inside* of *a turkey *They were wrong.
Meet theturwhatthef#ck#n

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## KZOR (13/3/18)

They said we were crazy. They said we couldn't put *beads in the *inside of *a human*. They were wrong.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (13/3/18)

They said we were crazy. They said we couldn't put *2 pillows in the *inside of *a cat*. They were wrong.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (13/3/18)

They said we where crazy.They said we couldn't put *tank inside* of *a mod They* were wrong.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (13/3/18)

*WEEK 2 DAY 3 - POST #1
*
They said we were crazy. They said we couldn't put *Alice in Vapeland* inside of *a rabbit hole*. They were wrong.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (13/3/18)

*WEEK 2 DAY 3 - POST #2*

They said we were crazy. They said we couldn't put *a tax refund* inside of *a vape budget*. They were wrong.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (13/3/18)

Week 2 - Day 3 - # 1
They said we where crazy.They said we couldn't put *Unfathomable Supidity* inside of *Presidency*. They were wrong.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (13/3/18)

Week 2 - Day 3 - # 2
They said we where crazy.They said we couldn't put *Sperm whales *inside of *Bitches*. They were wrong.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Max (13/3/18)

Post #1 - Week 2 - Day 3

*






...a Train... ...an Aeroplane.


*

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Max (13/3/18)

Post #2 - Week 2 - Day 3

*



*

*...a Bullet... ...a 3D Plastic Printed Pistol and Fire it.*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## FlashjunkJr (13/3/18)

ey said we where crazy.They said we couldn't put *fog machine *inside of *our cv*. They were wrong.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FlashjunkJr (13/3/18)

They said we where crazy. They said we couldn't put *just anything *inside of *our RDA*. They were wrong.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Gersh (14/3/18)

They said we were crazy. They said we couldn’t put “the word ‘where’ instead of the correct word WERE” inside of “this thread, without anyone noticing”. They were wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jamo88 (14/3/18)

They said we where crazy. They said we couldn't put *a rainbow nation* inside of *South Africa*. They were wrong.

Post #1- Week 2 - Day 3

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jamo88 (14/3/18)

They said we where crazy. They said we couldn't put *Papa smurf* inside of *an RDA*. They were wrong

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/3/18)

Sitting at the Chinese embassy so the leader board is going to be late today.

Here is your card for week 2 day 4 though






Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (14/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sitting at the Chinese embassy so the leader board is going to be late today.
> 
> Here is your card for week 2 day 4 though
> 
> ...


This just got real its......*Autocannibalism*

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (14/3/18)

*WEEK 2 - DAY 4 POST #1


*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Cor (14/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sitting at the Chinese embassy so the leader board is going to be late today.
> 
> Here is your card for week 2 day 4 though
> 
> ...


You all hve been witing for this one its......*THE CARE BEAR STARE!!!*

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (14/3/18)

*WEEK 2 - DAY 4 POST #2*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Constantbester (14/3/18)

Tonight on Mythbusters we tackle the big one...

*Is Mech mods beter than Regulated mods*

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Constantbester (14/3/18)

Tonight on Mythbusters we tackle the big one...

*...is the Narda beter than the Hadaly.*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max (14/3/18)

Post #1 - Week 2 - Day 4







The Legend of The Big Red Subterranean Brick Eater.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Cornelius (14/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sitting at the Chinese embassy so the leader board is going to be late today.
> 
> Here is your card for week 2 day 4 though
> 
> ...


Dry hits! But why?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cornelius (14/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sitting at the Chinese embassy so the leader board is going to be late today.
> 
> Here is your card for week 2 day 4 though
> 
> ...



The rabbit hole, how deep is it?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Max (14/3/18)

Post #2 - Week 2 - Day 4






How to make “Electronic Inter-Connectivity” easy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (14/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sitting at the Chinese embassy so the leader board is going to be late today.
> 
> Here is your card for week 2 day 4 though
> 
> ...



...Do crabs think fish can fly?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (14/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sitting at the Chinese embassy so the leader board is going to be late today.
> 
> Here is your card for week 2 day 4 though
> 
> ...



...If you pinch yourself and it hurts, are you too strong or too weak?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Friep (14/3/18)

The airlock demon and if throwing a virgin in a volcano solves this.
Especially with the serpent mini 25 and other rta's

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Braki (14/3/18)

Tonight on Mythbusters we tackle the big one...

*Why there is always money for new vape gear*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Braki (14/3/18)

Tonight on Mythbusters we tackle the big one...

_*Why going Mini is the best choice. (Let us show you how to save money and tissue paper)*_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (14/3/18)

Tonight on Mythbusters we tackle the big one ........ do mothers-in-law posses evil powers

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (14/3/18)

Tonight on Mythbusters we tackle the big one ........ real alien probes or purchased silver vibrators!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## FlashjunkJr (14/3/18)

are myths as mythical as mythical myths?

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Vapessa (14/3/18)

Week 2 - Day 4 - # 1

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapessa (14/3/18)

Week 2 - Day 4 - # 2

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gersh (15/3/18)

Tonight on mythbusters we tackle the big one..... Chuck Norris 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (15/3/18)

Does size matter 16mm vs 22mm vs 24mm

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Gersh (15/3/18)

Tonight on mythbuster we tackle the big one .... seen that , done that where’s the T-shirt gone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jamo88 (15/3/18)

Tonight on mythbuster we tackle the big one .... is Zuma paying back the money??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/3/18)

Entries for week 2 day 4 are now closed

Current Leaderboard:

@Cor 19 Points
@Hooked 12 Points
@Friep 9 Points
@Constantbester 8 Points
@KZOR 8 Points
@Vapessa 8 Points
@FlashjunkJr 8 points
@SergioChasingClouds 7 points
@Braki 5 points
@Cornelius 5 points
@Raindance 4 points
@Silver 3 points
@Gersh 3 points
@Max 3 points
@Rude Rudi 2 points
@Jamo88 1 point

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/3/18)

*WEEK 2 - DAY 5*
*Final day for the week, the top 3 winners after this card will go into the final draw*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (15/3/18)

*WEEK 2 - DAY 5 POST #1








*

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius (15/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *WEEK 2 - DAY 5*
> *Final day for the week, the top 3 winners after this card will go into the final draw*
> 
> *
> ...


Stick and stones

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (15/3/18)

*WEEK 2 - DAY 5 POST #2





*


*Weapons of mod instruction



*

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Gersh (15/3/18)

Triggered keyboard warriors

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jamo88 (15/3/18)

turd flinging Ninjas

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor (15/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *WEEK 2 - DAY 5*
> *Final day for the week, the top 3 winners after this card will go into the final draw*
> 
> *
> ...



Vigorous vaper tounges

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cor (15/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *WEEK 2 - DAY 5*
> *Final day for the week, the top 3 winners after this card will go into the final draw*
> 
> *
> ...


Flying sex snakes ssshooosh bang booom

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Constantbester (15/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *WEEK 2 - DAY 5*
> *Final day for the week, the top 3 winners after this card will go into the final draw*
> 
> *
> ...


...Who can make the biggest clouds

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep (15/3/18)

Clouds and jellyfishes

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (15/3/18)

Virus infected pornography

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Constantbester (15/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *WEEK 2 - DAY 5*
> *Final day for the week, the top 3 winners after this card will go into the final draw*
> 
> *
> ...


 18650 Batteries and a Reo

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Max (15/3/18)

Post #1 - WEEK 2 - DAY 5

*



*
*
Rocks and a catty*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (15/3/18)

Post #2 - WEEK 2 - DAY 5

*



*
*
Bows and Arrows *

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (15/3/18)

Week 2 - Day 5 - # 1

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vapessa (15/3/18)

Week 2 - Day 5 - # 2

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *WEEK 2 - DAY 5*
> *Final day for the week, the top 3 winners after this card will go into the final draw*
> 
> *
> ...



World War IV will be fought with *36mg guided menthol rockets*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jamo88 (16/3/18)

Toxic waste

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki (16/3/18)

Week 2 - Day 5 - # 1

Coffee flavored vape clouds

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Braki (16/3/18)

Week 2 - Day 5 - # 2

Voopoo exploding chips(because they are destructive)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/3/18)

Week 2 is now over the winners are:

* Cor 23 Points 
Hooked 12 Points
Vapessa 12 Points
Friep 10 Points
ConstantBester 10 Points*
Kzor 8 Points
Flashjunkjr 8 Points
SergioChasingclouds 7 Points
Braki 5 Points
Silver 5 Points
Cornelius 5 Points
Raindance 4 Points
Gersh 4 Points
Max 4 Points
Rude Rudi 2 Points
Jamo88 1 Point

The winners going into the draw for the end of the week are

Third place: @Constantbester and @Friep 
Second place: @Vapessa and @Hooked 
First place: @Cor 

However since @Cor @Constantbester and @Vapessa are already in the draw we decided to be a little generous and take 4th and 5th place aswell

so in the draw will also be @KZOR @FlashjunkJr and @SergioChasingClouds 

Congratluations guys  

card 1 for week 3 incoming!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/3/18)

*Week 3 - Day 1
Points have been reset you have a new week to get yourself into the draw!*
*Good luck and have fun*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (16/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 3 - Day 1*
> *Points have been reset you have a new week to get yourself into the draw!*
> *Good luck and have fun*
> 
> ...


Realities of life, debt, work, having a roof over their heads

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius (16/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 3 - Day 1*
> *Points have been reset you have a new week to get yourself into the draw!*
> *Good luck and have fun*
> 
> ...


The Ring!
(engagement / marriage)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (16/3/18)

the girls father.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (16/3/18)

a high dose of menthol.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jamo88 (16/3/18)

the amount owed on a study loan

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (16/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 3 - Day 1*
> *Points have been reset you have a new week to get yourself into the draw!*
> *Good luck and have fun*
> 
> ...



"VGOD Tricksters"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (16/3/18)

Online gaming! No that must be about 99% less sex actually...

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Max (16/3/18)

Post #1 - Week 3 - Day 1

*




*
*
Their Results *

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor (16/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 3 - Day 1*
> *Points have been reset you have a new week to get yourself into the draw!*
> *Good luck and have fun*
> 
> ...


Oompa-Looparosis

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cor (16/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 3 - Day 1*
> *Points have been reset you have a new week to get yourself into the draw!*
> *Good luck and have fun*
> 
> ...


A dose of Justin Bieber

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep (16/3/18)

Pregnancy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Friep (16/3/18)

Thermal runaway or a venting battery to the groin

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (16/3/18)

*WEEK 3 DAY 1 POST #1





*

*New Product Alerts on ecigssa

*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (16/3/18)

*WEEK 3 DAY 1 POST #2






A sample box
*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Constantbester (16/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 3 - Day 1*
> *Points have been reset you have a new week to get yourself into the draw!*
> *Good luck and have fun*
> 
> ...


Vapers tongue

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Constantbester (16/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 3 - Day 1*
> *Points have been reset you have a new week to get yourself into the draw!*
> *Good luck and have fun*
> 
> ...


All your batteries empty so no vaping for you tonight

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BuzzGlo (16/3/18)

Death!

*Edit
Like being dead not someone dying... arg fucked up the delivery.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Max (16/3/18)

Post #2 - Week 3 - Day 1

*




*
BBBBBBBBEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (16/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Week 2 is now over the winners are:
> 
> * Cor 23 Points
> Hooked 12 Points
> ...





WOW @Cor Your posts sure were liked! Whew! Well done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (16/3/18)

Hooked said:


> WOW @Cor Your posts sure were liked! Whew! Well done!


Lol lets just hope the Random draw gods like me hehehehe

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vapessa (17/3/18)

Week 3 - Day 1 - # 1

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapessa (17/3/18)

Week 3 - Day 1 - # 2

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Braki (17/3/18)

Week 3 - Day 1 - # 1

The newest vaping gear on the market.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Braki (17/3/18)

Week 3 - Day 1 - # 2

New DIY eliquid recipes

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (19/3/18)

Helllloooo @Stroodlepuff 

Have you forgotten about us?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cor (19/3/18)

Hooked said:


> Helllloooo @Stroodlepuff
> 
> Have you forgotten about us?


She forgot about us

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jamo88 (19/3/18)

self-gratification

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (19/3/18)

Now I'm worried that something has happened to @Stroodlepuff. Hope she's OK

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cor (19/3/18)

@Stroodlepuff Wherrrrrreeeees are you come out come out where ever you are!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/3/18)

Sorry guys  Had our Monthly retail managers meeting and it went a bit longer than anticipated  I will make the cut-off time for this week 14:00 to make up for lost time then it will go back to the normal time next week  

Here is your card for week 3 day 2

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor (19/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sorry guys  Had our Monthly retail managers meeting and it went a bit longer than anticipated  I will make the cut-off time for this week 14:00 to make up for lost time then it will go back to the normal time next week
> 
> Here is your card for week 3 day 2
> 
> View attachment 126381​


My micropenis......yup there she blows

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Cor (19/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sorry guys  Had our Monthly retail managers meeting and it went a bit longer than anticipated  I will make the cut-off time for this week 14:00 to make up for lost time then it will go back to the normal time next week
> 
> Here is your card for week 3 day 2
> 
> View attachment 126381​


My CONSVR mech in all its glory *warning may cause nuclear fallout if vented*

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (19/3/18)

*WEEK 3 DAY 2 POST#1







*
*The couriers who deliver our Vape Mail!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (19/3/18)

*WEEK 3 DAY 2 POST #2







*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Constantbester (19/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sorry guys  Had our Monthly retail managers meeting and it went a bit longer than anticipated  I will make the cut-off time for this week 14:00 to make up for lost time then it will go back to the normal time next week
> 
> Here is your card for week 3 day 2
> 
> View attachment 126381​


Vaping in all its glory

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Constantbester (19/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sorry guys  Had our Monthly retail managers meeting and it went a bit longer than anticipated  I will make the cut-off time for this week 14:00 to make up for lost time then it will go back to the normal time next week
> 
> Here is your card for week 3 day 2
> 
> View attachment 126381​


The flying sex snakes that was used in WW IV

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapessa (19/3/18)

Week 3 - Day 2 - # 1



VAPERS DAY

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Braki (19/3/18)

*WEEK 3 DAY 2 POST #1*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Braki (19/3/18)

*WEEK 3 DAY 2 POST #2*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (19/3/18)

Apparently this guy invented the electronic sigerete Hon Lik:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (19/3/18)

The turning point in my vaping journey:
Made me want to build better coils.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Max (19/3/18)

Post #1 - week 3 - day 2






A Micro-Cellular - Nuclear Fall Out Resistant Resin Based Drip Tip

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (19/3/18)

Post #2 - week 3 - day 2






The Longest Living Dinosaur

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (19/3/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Cornelius (20/3/18)

Post 1




the age gone by of Double breasted woman

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (20/3/18)

the Hadaly.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (20/3/18)

whatever i want.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/18)

Max said:


> Post #2 - week 3 - day 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So in otherwords @Paulie ??  Love you pauliekins

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stosta (20/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> So in otherwords @Paulie ??  Love you pauliekins


But a gangsta one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/18)

*Week 3 - Day 3*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz (20/3/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (20/3/18)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cornelius (20/3/18)

When your DAD comes come !!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vapessa (20/3/18)

Week 3 - Day 3 - # 1

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (20/3/18)

*WEEK 3 DAY 3 POST #1





*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vapessa (20/3/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (20/3/18)

*WEEK 3 DAY 3 POST #2








*

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Cor (20/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 3 - Day 3*
> 
> *
> View attachment 126505
> *​


My 50foot CONSVR mech statue

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cor (20/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 3 - Day 3*
> 
> *
> View attachment 126505
> *​


Cloudzilla eeerrgggghhhaaaaaaa ppppfffffttttttt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max (20/3/18)

Post #1 - Week 3 - Day 3

*





The Death Stare*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Max (20/3/18)

Post #2 - Week 3 - Day 3

*



*
*
The Thick Ear*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep (20/3/18)

Fish fingers

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR (21/3/18)

2nd husband.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (21/3/18)

New sleeping pill by Cannabis Inc.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Braki (21/3/18)

Week 3 - Day 3 - #1
Red Pill Vape Clouds

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Braki (21/3/18)

Week 3 - Day 3 - #2





Definitely mother approved

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (21/3/18)

Naps

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Constantbester (21/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 3 - Day 3*
> 
> *
> View attachment 126505
> *​


Computer gaming

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Constantbester (21/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 3 - Day 3*
> 
> *
> View attachment 126505
> *​


Sugar...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/3/18)

Week 3 - Day 4





Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (21/3/18)

*WEEK 3 DAY 4 POST #1



*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (21/3/18)

*WEEK 3 DAY 4 POST #2*
*

*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max (21/3/18)

Post #1 - Week 3 - Day 4

4





...my AC/DC Double Invertor Inductive ChipSet MicroController Button...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Max (21/3/18)

Post #2 - Week 3 - Day 4

4





...The Big Green Subterranean Brick Eater...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (21/3/18)

Trying to convince my non vaping wife to alien for me

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius (21/3/18)

Zonkie - nuts

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jamo88 (22/3/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Constantbester (22/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Week 3 - Day 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wicking my BB

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Constantbester (22/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Week 3 - Day 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DIY mix tasting like death itself

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jamo88 (22/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Cor (22/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Week 3 - Day 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not getting a notification for this thread yesterday

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Cor (22/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Week 3 - Day 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waiting for vapemail

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (22/3/18)

Ooooh @Stroodlepuff has got lost again ....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/3/18)

I'm still here  will be posted at 14:00

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/3/18)

*Week 3 - Card 5
Last Card for the week*

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (22/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 3 - Card 5
> Last Card for the week*
> 
> View attachment 126680​


Rob Fisher's vape dairy 
the story of how to spend the children's inheritance

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (22/3/18)

*WEEK 3 CARD 5 POST #1
*
Lifetime presents "*Vape Mail, *the Story of *The Unboxing Experience."*

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (22/3/18)

*WEEK 3 CARD 5 POST #2*

Lifetime presents "*Size Matters, *the Story of *Virgins Vaping."*

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jamo88 (22/3/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor (22/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 3 - Card 5
> Last Card for the week*
> 
> View attachment 126680​


Lifetime presents "CONSVR*, *the Story of *The Evile DR CLOUDZILLA"*

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cor (22/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 3 - Card 5
> Last Card for the week*
> 
> View attachment 126680​


Lifetime presents "*micorpenis, *the Story of *The verry sinnical sideboob.."*

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Braki (22/3/18)

*WEEK 3 CARD 5 POST #1*

Lifetime presents "*Battery Chargers, *the Story of *A Dead Mod."*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Braki (22/3/18)

*WEEK 3 CARD 5 POST #2*

Lifetime presents "*Top Air Flow Atty's, *the Story of *a* *Leaking Atty."*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (22/3/18)

Lifetime presents *VapeCon, *the Story of an *amazing group of vapers converging to celebrate their victory over stinkies!


*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Max (22/3/18)

*Post #1 - Week 3 - Card 5*






Lifetime presents “ @KZOR , the Story of a Teacher - a Hadaly Fan - a Vaping Coil Maker - a YouTube Reviewer - a DIY eJuice Mixer - a RDA Fanatic - a Helper and a Friend.”

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Max (22/3/18)

*Post #2 - Week 3 - Card 5*






Lifetime presents “Liquid, the Story of eeeeeeeeLiquid - Shaken & Stirred - over Ice - Polar & Extreme - in a Glass - Delivery Supreme.”

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (22/3/18)

The descent into madness the story of diy e liquid

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (22/3/18)

The descent into madness the story of flat fused claptons

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vapessa (22/3/18)

Week 3 - Day 5 - # 1

Lifetime presents “ECIGSSA", the Story of Awesome - Friendly - Vapers sharing their experiences and giving advice.”

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Vapessa (23/3/18)

Week 3 - Day 5 - # 2

Lifetime presents “The Vape Life", the Story of ....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/18)

Entries for the week are now closed!

The winners are as follows:

@Max with 13 points
@Hooked with 12 points and 
@Cor with 11 points

@Max you have officially earned your spot in the draw, the first card for the final week will be coming your way shortly

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/18)

*WEEK 4 - DAY 1*
*points have been reset, this is your second last chance to get into the draw, there will be a bonus card posted on 30-03-2018 and the winners for that card will have their points added to their week 4 points for the final draw*

*good luck have fun*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (23/3/18)

Kak Praat!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cornelius (23/3/18)

The drunken split personality called "THE GREAT CORNHOLIO"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cor (23/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *WEEK 4 - DAY 1*
> *points have been reset, this is your second last chance to get into the draw, there will be a bonus card posted on 30-03-2018 and the winners for that card will have their points added to their week 4 points for the final draw*
> 
> *good luck have fun*
> ...


Some good ol 32mg strigh lung hit vapeing

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cor (23/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *WEEK 4 - DAY 1*
> *points have been reset, this is your second last chance to get into the draw, there will be a bonus card posted on 30-03-2018 and the winners for that card will have their points added to their week 4 points for the final draw*
> 
> *good luck have fun*
> ...


Oompa_loopas haveing a @Silver

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (23/3/18)

*WEEK 4 DAY 1 POST #1*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (23/3/18)

*WEEK 4 DAY 1 POST #2


*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (23/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *WEEK 4 - DAY 1*
> *points have been reset, this is your second last chance to get into the draw, there will be a bonus card posted on 30-03-2018 and the winners for that card will have their points added to their week 4 points for the final draw*
> 
> *good luck have fun*
> ...




Way to go, @Max!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jamo88 (23/3/18)

The Red pill

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Constantbester (23/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *WEEK 4 - DAY 1*
> *points have been reset, this is your second last chance to get into the draw, there will be a bonus card posted on 30-03-2018 and the winners for that card will have their points added to their week 4 points for the final draw*
> 
> *good luck have fun*
> ...


Vaping some lekker lekkee juice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Constantbester (23/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *WEEK 4 - DAY 1*
> *points have been reset, this is your second last chance to get into the draw, there will be a bonus card posted on 30-03-2018 and the winners for that card will have their points added to their week 4 points for the final draw*
> 
> *good luck have fun*
> ...


That one friend...we all have that one friend....the one who's name shall not be named...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max (23/3/18)

*Post #1 - WEEK 4 - DAY 1*

*





Those “Herb” Cup Cakes that everyone enjoys *

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Max (23/3/18)

*Post #2 - WEEK 4 - DAY 1*

*



*
*
When the “Cops” arrive to Strip Search the Birthday Boy *

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapessa (24/3/18)

Week 4 - Day 1 - # 1
Lots of Alcohol


Your Vape Gear


And plenty CLOUDS

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (24/3/18)

Week 4 - Day 1 - # 2


and DANCING

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (24/3/18)

A dry hit at 120 watts +

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (24/3/18)

If Facebook is to believed: Flash drives liven up parties

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor (26/3/18)

@Stroodlepuff wheres are yooooouuuuuuu

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (26/3/18)

Cor said:


> @Stroodlepuff wheres are yooooouuuuuuu



@Cor Last week @Stroodlepuff changed the time of the new card to 2p.m. Perhaps that applies to this week too?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (26/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Cor Last week @Stroodlepuff changed the time of the new card to 2p.m. Perhaps that applies to this week too?


I hope not we miss @Stroodlepuff to much

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/3/18)

Sorry guys, this sale has me running around like a headless chicken  

We will keep the time at 13:30 this week because of the delays.

Please see attached week 4 day 2 card

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (26/3/18)

*WEEK 4 DAY 2 POST #1






Nothing, because ...



*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Cor (26/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sorry guys, this sale has me running around like a headless chicken
> 
> We will keep the time at 13:30 this week because of the delays.
> 
> ...


Vin COCO pops

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Cor (26/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sorry guys, this sale has me running around like a headless chicken
> 
> We will keep the time at 13:30 this week because of the delays.
> 
> ...


I do not know what he eats but he does love some petrol flavour vape juice

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cornelius (26/3/18)

Brian

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (26/3/18)

*WEEK 4 DAY 2 POST #2*






He was out camping in the dust with Charlie, so he had "campfire roasted marshmallows and gooey chocolate sandwiched between graham crackers", followed by @Andre's Irish Coffee.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (26/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sorry guys, this sale has me running around like a headless chicken
> 
> We will keep the time at 13:30 this week because of the delays.
> 
> ...



It's OK @Stroodlepuff - we still love ya!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max (26/3/18)

Post #1 - Week 4 Day 2






The Frikken Big Green Subterranean Brick Eater

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Max (26/3/18)

Post #2 - Week 4 Day 2






And the Oldest Living Dinosaur - F*********kc

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (26/3/18)

Frosteez

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (26/3/18)

Groot

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Vapessa (26/3/18)

He ate Italian Food Fast and Furiously

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Vapessa (26/3/18)

He had Milk Bottles for Dinner

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/3/18)

*Week 4 - Day 3


*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (27/3/18)

DNA Purifications.
or should it be ..... Bloodline purification...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (27/3/18)

*WEEK 4 DAY 3 POST #1







Vapers' Rights



*

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (27/3/18)

*WEEK 4 DAY 3 POST #2







Fake News, headed by Trump*

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Constantbester (27/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 4 - Day 3
> 
> View attachment 127195
> *​


Teaching how to make amazing DIY Juice

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Constantbester (27/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 4 - Day 3
> 
> View attachment 127195
> *​


Anti-smoking pro-vaping

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cor (27/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 4 - Day 3
> 
> View attachment 127195
> *​


Buffing up the 50foot statue of my CONSVR mech lol

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cor (27/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 4 - Day 3
> 
> View attachment 127195
> *​


The department of mech vapers is a must....release the horde

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vapessa (27/3/18)

*WEEK 4 - DAY 3 - #1



*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/3/18)

*WEEK 4 - DAY 3 - #2*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (27/3/18)

*Post #1 - Week 4 - Day 3




*
*
Socio-Eco-Vapo-Cloudo Studies *

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max (27/3/18)

*Post #2 - Week 4 - Day 3






Soylent Green Agriculture *

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/3/18)

*Week 4 - Day 4*
*This is your third last day to enter the comp so get those entries in!*



*

*

*As it stands the leaderboard for the week so far is as follows:*

*
Cor 13
Hooked 13
ConstantBester 10
Vapessa 9
Cornelius 7
Max 6
Friep 6
jamo88 2
*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (28/3/18)

your sister

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Jamo88 (28/3/18)

Groin attack

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (28/3/18)

*WEEK 4 DAY 4 POST #1*








* Vapedroid - Android's latest version*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (28/3/18)

*WEEK 4 DAY 4 POST #2*






*this new mod from China:*

*
View attachment 127353
*

*

*

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jamo88 (28/3/18)

A Cavity Search

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Cor (28/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 4 - Day 4*
> *This is your third last day to enter the comp so get those entries in!*
> 
> 
> ...


A fresh bottle of tko blue milk lol

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cor (28/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 4 - Day 4*
> *This is your third last day to enter the comp so get those entries in!*
> 
> 
> ...


A show and tell of why mama bear loves papa bear.....with finger puppets ......may the odds be forever in your favour

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RainstormZA (28/3/18)

Hooked said:


> *WEEK 4 DAY 4 POST #1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With a Dvarw from Hungary 

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Friep (28/3/18)

With a Freehand S no pun intended

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (28/3/18)

A freshly wicked rda

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max (28/3/18)

*Post #1 - Week 4 - Day 4*

*




*

...a freshly installed set of Braces...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Max (28/3/18)

*Post #2 - Week 4 - Day 4*

*



*
*
...a bad bout of hiccups...*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Vapessa (28/3/18)

*Week 4 - Day 4 - # 1

Sex on the Beach..........ejuice 


*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (28/3/18)

*Week 4 - Day 4 - # 2

a 

*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Constantbester (29/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Week 4 - Day 4*
> *This is your third last day to enter the comp so get those entries in!*
> 
> 
> ...


....that new vape mod that he wanted...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Constantbester (29/3/18)

Jamo88 said:


> A Cavity Search


Sucking on his mod

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Spyro (29/3/18)

I say just give him what he wants. We're tired of the classic misdirection.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/3/18)

*WEEK 4 - CARD 5*
*THIS IS THE FINAL CARD FOR THIS WEEK. AND THE SECOND LAST CARD OF THE COMPETITION. *

*THE BONUS CARD WILL BE POSTED TOMORROW AND ON TUESDAY ALL THE WINNERS WILL GO INTO THE LUCKY DRAW.*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (29/3/18)

*Post #1 - WEEK 4 - CARD 5*

*





Variation is ........... to Deviation *

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Max (29/3/18)

*Post #1 - WEEK 4 - CARD 5*

*



*
*
Just looking is .......... to just touching *

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cornelius (29/3/18)

Just sneezing ...
.....little yellow droplets

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (29/3/18)

*WEEK 4 CARD 5 POST #1*

*Vaping* is a slippery slope that lead to a *deep, deep rabbit hole*.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (29/3/18)

*WEEK 4 CARD 5 POST #2*
*
True love* is a slippery slope which leads to *dual-coil rings.



*

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RainstormZA (29/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *WEEK 4 - CARD 5*
> *THIS IS THE FINAL CARD FOR THIS WEEK. AND THE SECOND LAST CARD OF THE COMPETITION. *
> 
> *THE BONUS CARD WILL BE POSTED TOMORROW AND ON TUESDAY ALL THE WINNERS WILL GO INTO THE LUCKY DRAW.*
> ...



*DIY ejuice* is a slippery slope which leads to *a psychedelic rabbit hole of huge proportions*.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jamo88 (29/3/18)

*Eciggsa* is a slippery slope which leads to *a ZERO balance bank account*

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Cor (29/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *WEEK 4 - CARD 5*
> *THIS IS THE FINAL CARD FOR THIS WEEK. AND THE SECOND LAST CARD OF THE COMPETITION. *
> 
> *THE BONUS CARD WILL BE POSTED TOMORROW AND ON TUESDAY ALL THE WINNERS WILL GO INTO THE LUCKY DRAW.*
> ...


*Vapeing* is a slippery slope which leads to *a stairway to heaven and bankruptcy*

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cor (29/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *WEEK 4 - CARD 5*
> *THIS IS THE FINAL CARD FOR THIS WEEK. AND THE SECOND LAST CARD OF THE COMPETITION. *
> 
> *THE BONUS CARD WILL BE POSTED TOMORROW AND ON TUESDAY ALL THE WINNERS WILL GO INTO THE LUCKY DRAW.*
> ...


*Bad wicking* is a slippery slope which leads to *a highway to hell.*

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapessa (29/3/18)

*WEEK 4 - CARD 5 - # 1*

*Absence* is a slippery slope which leads to *F.O.M.O**. (Fear of Missing Out)*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Vapessa (29/3/18)

*WEEK 4 - CARD 5 - # 1*

*A Close Friendship* is a slippery slope which leads to *Falling in Love. *

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Constantbester (29/3/18)

*Money *is a slippery slope which leads to *DIY coils*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Constantbester (29/3/18)

*DIY Coils* is a slippery slope which leads to *DIY E-Juice*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep (30/3/18)

*DIY Coils* is a slippery slope which leads to *a lot of swearing*

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep (30/3/18)

*DIY E-juice* is a slippery slope which leads to bad decisions like why did i buy that clove consentrate again...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/3/18)

*The final card for the competition.*
This card is valid until Tuesday!

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

I thought we were getting a bonus card today @Stroodlepuff?

EDIT: Ah there it is! Thnx!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *The final card for the competition.*
> This card is valid until Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 127543​



Holy s...t!! (This is my reaction, *NOT my entry!*)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

Hooked said:


> Holy s...t!! (This is my reaction, *NOT my entry!*)




@Stroodlepuff What do you mean 'Draw 2 Pick 3'?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor (30/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Stroodlepuff What do you mean 'Draw 2 Pick 3'?


It must be a Riddle i think @Stroodlepuff may be the RIDDLER holy $$#%@&#&#&#&#:#&#:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

Cor said:


> It must be a Riddle i think @Stroodlepuff may be the RIDDLER holy $$#%@&#&#&#&#:#&#:



@Cor It's something to do with the real Cards for Humanity - the hard copy version. I just don't see how we are supposed to do it here and I suspect that Stroodlepuff just posted the card, not realising what it says at the bottom. However, we need clarification from @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/3/18)

A haiku (俳句 _high-koo_) is short three-line poem that uses sensory language to capture a feeling or image. Haiku poetry was originally developed by Japanese poets. They are often inspired by nature, a moment of beauty, or poignant experience. Line one has 5 syllables, line 2 has 7 syllables and line three has 5 syllables.

EG:
An afternoon breeze
expels cold air, along with
the fallen brown leaves.

Yes I didn't realize it said draw 3 at the bottom, in the original game at this point each player needs to draw 3 cards from the pile of which you pick 2 to add to the one remaining white card you should still have in your hand,since we dont have pile you guys have total freedom here to do whatever you want

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cor (30/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> A haiku (俳句 _high-koo_) is short three-line poem that uses sensory language to capture a feeling or image. Haiku poetry was originally developed by Japanese poets. They are often inspired by nature, a moment of beauty, or poignant experience. Line one has 5 syllables, line 2 has 7 syllables and line three has 5 syllables.
> 
> EG:
> An afternoon breeze
> ...


Oooooo this is a fun one.

Thank you @Stroodlepuff for the awesome explenation.￼

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (30/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *The final card for the competition.*
> This card is valid until Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 127543​



Oh fair Dame,
Paired with a dvarw,
I'm game with a vaping.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

*FINAL CARD POST #1*

Alas! Great Vape King,
Your sale began and ended
With empty wallets.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

*FINAL CARD POST #2*

Long, gentle inhale
I vape the fiery sunset
The day has ended.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cor (30/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> A haiku (俳句 _high-koo_) is short three-line poem that uses sensory language to capture a feeling or image. Haiku poetry was originally developed by Japanese poets. They are often inspired by nature, a moment of beauty, or poignant experience. Line one has 5 syllables, line 2 has 7 syllables and line three has 5 syllables.
> 
> EG:
> An afternoon breeze
> ...


Ohms so low
Snap cracle and pop
A cloud i blowJoe

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Cor (30/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> A haiku (俳句 _high-koo_) is short three-line poem that uses sensory language to capture a feeling or image. Haiku poetry was originally developed by Japanese poets. They are often inspired by nature, a moment of beauty, or poignant experience. Line one has 5 syllables, line 2 has 7 syllables and line three has 5 syllables.
> 
> EG:
> An afternoon breeze
> ...


Shine shine bright
A mech to polish
Is oh so jolly Holly

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Max (30/3/18)

*Post #1 - Final Card

See her Porcelain Face 
With her Sculptured Nose
See the clouds she Blows*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (30/3/18)

*Post #2 - Final Card

Mod Powers the Coil
Coil Glows Yellow in the Night 
Coil’s Colour’s so Bright

*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (30/3/18)

*Post #2 - Final Card
*
A Zeus Rta, such beauty 
Thar she burns coils cottony
And billows from her chimney

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vapessa (30/3/18)

Final Card - # 1

Cards Against Humanity
Thoughts...Feelings... Words
This is the end...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Vapessa (31/3/18)

Final Card - # 2

Waves break on the seashore
I feel the cold splash on my feet
The sea welcomes me

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep (31/3/18)

Snap crackle and pop
My coil has a hot spot
The vape tastes like rot

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (31/3/18)

Wick to tight
Wick is just right
Vaping nervana in the night

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Cor (2/4/18)

Tommorw is D-day!!!!!!!!!!!! Jippppyyyy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jamo88 (2/4/18)

I wake reluctant.
Too cold to get out of bed
But I need to pee

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jamo88 (2/4/18)

This is a haiku, 
This is still a haiku. And 
This is the last line

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cor (3/4/18)

D-day!!!!!!!! Good luck to everyone who got into the draw.I thing you all who got in deserve to win thank you for all the fun and smiles while reading some of the reply's.

May the ods be ever in your favour

￼

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Constantbester (3/4/18)

Two puffs of coffie vape
Wake me up enough to ask
"Did I just vape coffie"

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/4/18)

Entries are now closed. Live draw will be happening at 13:00

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/4/18)

Live stream is up, the draw will be taking place at 13:00

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/4/18)

Where are all the competitors  join in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (3/4/18)

Link?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/4/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Where are all the competitors  join in


Where's the live stream?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/4/18)

I am the blondest person on the planet lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Constantbester (3/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Vapessa (3/4/18)

Please share the link once the live stream starts

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/4/18)

Hahaha nice try @Stroodlepuff 

I see you put one name in twice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hahaha nice try @Stroodlepuff
> 
> I see you put one name in twice



There are a few people who have multiple entries into the draw based on weekly winners

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/4/18)

1 minute to go!!! Tune in now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (3/4/18)

Liiiinnnk lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/4/18)

Live draw done and dusted  

in first place we have @RainstormZA 
Second Place we have @Vapessa 
and in Third Place we have @Cor 

Well done guys  Please PM me your delivery addresses, preferred nic strength and T-shirt size  

I will be throwing in a little bonus for second and third place because you guys were so amazingly active in the competition. You guys were amazing  and dont worry if you didn't win  I will be doing these every 2 months (hopefully) I already have the next one planned  It guarantees to be as much fun!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (3/4/18)

Congrats

@RainstormZA
@Vapessa
@Cor

I really hope you enjoy your prizes...

Thank you @Stroodlepuff for the opportunity to take part in this amazing competition. Can't wait for the next one

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/4/18)

Thank you @Stroodlepuff

I came 2nd  so cool.
Well done to @RainstormZA for 1st place and @Cor for 3rd place.

Thanks for this Awesome giveaway. Was fun.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/4/18)

Congrats all, still trying to wrap my head around the win. Have never had much luck with comps.

What @vapessa said 

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Cor (3/4/18)

Congratz @RainstormZA and @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (3/4/18)

@RainstormZA


@Vapessa 
@Cor 

What a great comp it was! @RainstormZA enjoy the juice! WOW!
And thank you to @Stroodlepuff for all the organisation and the time she spent on it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Max (3/4/18)

Well Done to all the Winners and all the contestants.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Friep (4/4/18)

Wow i actually missed the draw congratulations @RainstormZA and @Vapessa and @Cor well done thanks for the comp @Stroodlepuff.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Vapessa (5/4/18)

Got my Vape Mail @Stroodlepuff - thank you so so much and for the extra gift...the Pop Stick juice, vape ring and the Dope lip ice...so kind and generous of you. The shirt and the pouch are Awesome. Very thankful to you all. It's all just so Awesome. Thank you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Cor (5/4/18)

Thanx so so much for the epic compo ime loveing this upside down nilla so so much its super amazing.

The juice is takeing a beatin in this rainy weather hehehehe thank you yet again .

And the shirt is on me today it looks the bee's knee's.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA (5/4/18)

I guess I'll post mine as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/4/18)

yay glad you all got your prizes and are enjoying them

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------

